# Η βία υπάρχει στο κενό της οθόνης



## somnambulist (Mar 31, 2009)

Με αφορμή το φαντασμαγορικό τσίρκο που θα στηθεί αύριο στο Λονδίνο, ξέθαψα αυτό το άρθρο του Αρανίτση από τη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας.


----------

